# Any 2dt success stories to help with my PMA?



## chichifab

Hi Ladies,

I had my 2dt transfer yesterday and I am worried that it might not be that good. I have had 2 5dt's before of which 1 was a BFP but ended in a MC. I know its out of my hands and its in God's hands but I would love to hear from you lovely ladies with you 2dt experiences to ease my 2WW. I really pray they stick!![-o&lt;


----------



## chichifab

:)


----------



## Tryandwish

How many embies you have? How many cells and what grade?

I had a 3 day transfer of 2 embryos at 8 cell stage of grade 2. I got my :bfp: at 11 dpo and had 7 wk scan showing 1 healthy heartbeat. No sign of second embie.

At day 2 they were 3 cell and 6 cell. When we got to the clinic on day 3 they were 5 cell and 8 cell but by the time transfer came an hour or so later the 5 cell had become an 8. 

My advice for the 2ww is try to relax, see your friends and distract yourself. Stress is not helpful. I know its hard. I was testing every day from 7dpo. Good luck to you and just think of this wait as the last bit. The waiting for bloods and tests and then the injections to start. You have done a lot more waiting than just 2 weeks. :hugs:

:hugs2:


----------



## chichifab

Hi Tryandwish,


Thank you so much for your reply and congratulations on your BFP. I was on an egg share cycle so didn't have much in the end. I had 2 2dt, one was a grade 1 4 cell and the other was a grade 2 3 cell. I have always had blasto's transferred, maybe change is good!

Like you said, I will chill, pray and hope for the best :)


----------



## Tryandwish

Sounds like you have a great chance as I got my :bfp: from 2 x grade 2 embies and you had a grade 1 and a grade 2 transferred. Got my fingers crossed for you.

:hugs2:


----------



## chichifab

Thank you so much for your response. Much appreciated and God Bless you and your bump ;)


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi I just got a call from my clinic with my fertilisation report and only 2 out of 5 survived so they are doing a 2dt with both of them tomorrow.


----------



## linky

Hi Chichifab, im a 2 day success, we had a top quality 2 day transferred back in March, im now 31 weeks pregnant, we were nhs so could only have one embie put back, we have 3 frozen for future use, the clinic said to me the sooner the embies are back in the naturel enviorment the better. I was disheartended as i wanted to get to blast, but hey im a 2 day success, still feels so unreal.

wishing you lots of baby dust.

xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

linky said:


> Hi Chichifab, im a 2 day success, we had a top quality 2 day transferred back in March, im now 31 weeks pregnant, we were nhs so could only have one embie put back, we have 3 frozen for future use, the clinic said to me the sooner the embies are back in the naturel enviorment the better. I was disheartended as i wanted to get to blast, but hey im a 2 day success, still feels so unreal.
> 
> wishing you lots of baby dust.
> 
> xxx

That's great to hear I am NHS but BC I only have 2 survivors they are putting them both back BC they won't freeze 1 and there is no way it could be destroyed. 

Congratulations on your success :happydance:


----------



## chichifab

linky said:


> Hi Chichifab, im a 2 day success, we had a top quality 2 day transferred back in March, im now 31 weeks pregnant, we were nhs so could only have one embie put back, we have 3 frozen for future use, the clinic said to me the sooner the embies are back in the naturel enviorment the better. I was disheartended as i wanted to get to blast, but hey im a 2 day success, still feels so unreal.
> 
> wishing you lots of baby dust.
> 
> xxx

Congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance: And thank you so much for your reply. Success stories like yours are really helping me in my 2WW. Its hard to be positive with a 2dt especially when they are not common.
Just like you, my clinic did tell me they'll do better in their natural environment.


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Hi I just got a call from my clinic with my fertilisation report and only 2 out of 5 survived so they are doing a 2dt with both of them tomorrow.

Hey wanabeamama,

Good luck with your ET tomorrow. I had 3 out of 5 fertilise with 2 expanded but i am still grateful that i even got to transfer. I am 5dp2dt with no symptoms and praying its not over. Let me know how you get on tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh good luck chichifab I have my fingers crossed :hugs: I hope I still ave both of them to transfer tomorrow. 

Oh and forget symptoms there is no such thing most people I know that go pregnant, had NO symptoms so your most definatly not out. When is your test date?


----------



## chichifab

Thanks wanabeamama, I really need to get a grip with this symptom spotting ;) 
My official test day is 9/10 (next Tuesday). I am so scared and nervous. 

I am keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. I pray we will be part of 2dt success stories. :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I hope so too :hugs::hugs: I found a 3 page thread on fertility friends via google with lots of 2dt success stories it was very reassuring :D


----------



## Tryandwish

Good luck to you all! Will keep popping in to see how you are doing and what results you get :thumbup:

:hugs2:


----------



## chichifab

Tryandwish said:


> Good luck to you all! Will keep popping in to see how you are doing and what results you get :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs2:

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## chichifab

Wanabeamama, I pray everything goes well today :)


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I just got a call from the embryologist ...... We have x2, 4 cell top grade embies and she said they are going strong ahhhhhhh :) I get my little guys back at 12.30 I can't wait :D thank you for your wishes :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Thank you I just got a call from the embryologist ...... We have x2, 4 cell top grade embies and she said they are going strong ahhhhhhh :) I get my little guys back at 12.30 I can't wait :D thank you for your wishes :hugs:

That's great news!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You have little fighters there!!!


----------



## chichifab

Wanabeamama I hope your ET went great. I'm thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I got my little embies back were they belong OTD is 20th October I'm so happy :)


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Yes I got my little embies back were they belong OTD is 20th October I'm so happy :)

Yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: with mummy!! Now all you have to do is :coffee: don't be like me googling all the time

AFM had a bit of brown discharge (sorry tmi) this afternoon. It freaked me up a bit. But I'm still positive :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Well brown is old so not to worrie and I was just on a thread with someone who had a red bleed and still got her bfp today :) 

How many did you have put back, how many cells? Just curious lol


----------



## chichifab

Hey wanabeamama,

I had 2 put back. One was a 4 cell grade 1 and the other was a 3 cell grade 2. I'm praying they both stick as we love them already. But I will take what God blesses me with :)


----------



## wanabeamama

I know what you mean I feel quite attached to them :cry: scary they are great grades though so fingers crossed they both stick and you get twins :D


----------



## chichifab

Twins will be amazing!!


----------



## linky

good luck girlies, congrats on being PUPO, (pregnant until proven otherwise), i wish you all the luck in the world. the 2ww is hard i tried to keep busy, with work, going out etc etc. I didnt have hardly any symptoms, right at the very end of the 2 weeks i felt a tiny bit nautious for one day, and one morning felt a period type pain but that was it, so try not to stress about symptoms, i think everyone feels different things anyway.

Not sure how your will power is but i didnt test early, i waited until test date, just because i couldnt face a negative early then stress about it being a false one. When test date finally came i didnt want to do that either lol.

good luck again xxxx


----------



## chichifab

linky said:


> good luck girlies, congrats on being PUPO, (pregnant until proven otherwise), i wish you all the luck in the world. the 2ww is hard i tried to keep busy, with work, going out etc etc. I didnt have hardly any symptoms, right at the very end of the 2 weeks i felt a tiny bit nautious for one day, and one morning felt a period type pain but that was it, so try not to stress about symptoms, i think everyone feels different things anyway.
> 
> Not sure how your will power is but i didnt test early, i waited until test date, just because i couldnt face a negative early then stress about it being a false one. When test date finally came i didnt want to do that either lol.
> 
> good luck again xxxx

Thank you so much! That has raised my PMA a bit! I have been up and down in this 2WW and its driving me crazy! Yesterday I had a bit of brown discharge and today a bit pink on TP (sorry tmi) and some cramping. I am now 7dp2dt and praying that i stay stong! I will not test early as well as I am afraid to see a negative. I will wait until test day and handle the emotions on that day. 

Wanabeamama how are you holding out?


----------



## Lainey27

Hi there :flower:

I am a 2 day transfer success story as well. We had 2 grade 1 embies put back and got a BFP :thumbup:. We were NHS funded and had 2 put back because of my age (I was 36 when we had the embryo transfer). 
We were really lucky and also have 6 frosties. 

I didnt do the test myself - I was too scared :haha:. We just waited on the clinic phoning in the afternoon with the results of our blood test. If it had been bad news I wanted someone else to tell me, rather than finding out myself! 

Good luck and lots of :dust: - I'll be stalking!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow it's great to read these success stories thank you for sharing :hugs: and congratulations.

Chichifab I'm ok feeling a bit groggy and tired today like I'm getting a cold or something but feeling fine :flow:
How are you doing?


----------



## chichifab

Thank you Lainey for sharing your success story. It really does help to hear from lovely ladies like you :kiss:

Wanabeamama, you poor thing. make sure you rap up warm and get DH to wait on you hand and foot ;) when is your OTD?

I'm feeling a lot better and positive this evening. I have been going crazy and knicker spotting as I had/have some brown spotting. I think it's because I haven't been working hence constantly thinking about everything. I'm glad I'm going back to work next week as it will keep me busy :)


----------



## wanabeamama

My OTD is the 20th but I'm going to test on the 19 th because on the 20 we are having a huge party for a close friend of ours that died suddenly and it's going to be a very emotional party/night. :cry: 

:haha: knicker spotting lol 
Stay positive sweetie your doing great :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> My OTD is the 20th but I'm going to test on the 19 th because on the 20 we are having a huge party for a close friend of ours that died suddenly and it's going to be a very emotional party/night. :cry:
> 
> :haha: knicker spotting lol
> Stay positive sweetie your doing great :hugs:

It makes sense to test before such a significant day:thumbup:

I test on Tuesday and the closer It gets the more nervous I'm becoming. I pray that we get to the finishing line together, it would be nice :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

It would be perfect, I understand you getting more nervous the loser it gets but what ever happens your going to be fine :hugs: and I will be here :hugs:

I think I'm more worried about it being close to such an emotional party but every part of this ivf has landed on a day with purpose it's so strange 

Ivf down regging started my sisters birthday
Ivf stimming started OH's sisters birthday
Trigger was the 2yr anniversary of my grandad death ( has other meaning but I will comeback to that) 
EC was 2 years since I was rushed to hospital were I then discovered endo
ET was my grandad's funeral anniversary 

So when my grandad got sick we had been TTC for about 9 months and nothing was happening anyway we went to visit my grandad for the last time in hospital and I gave him a kiss and said goodbye as I was walking out of the hospital I got a pain on my left side and it stayed there for quite a while then a couple days after he died I was rushed to hospital I had a cyst that ruptured (didn't know I had it) and from there the appointments for surgery etc came I had endo removed and was referred to the fertility specialist BC of severe endo 
So I beleive my grandad brought the endo to light so we could get our dream as if that didn't happen we would have wasted so much time TTC without any luck :) 

Sorry for the long story lol


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> It would be perfect, I understand you getting more nervous the loser it gets but what ever happens your going to be fine :hugs: and I will be here :hugs:
> 
> I think I'm more worried about it being close to such an emotional party but every part of this ivf has landed on a day with purpose it's so strange
> 
> Ivf down regging started my sisters birthday
> Ivf stimming started OH's sisters birthday
> Trigger was the 2yr anniversary of my grandad death ( has other meaning but I will comeback to that)
> EC was 2 years since I was rushed to hospital were I then discovered endo
> ET was my grandad's funeral anniversary
> 
> So when my grandad got sick we had been TTC for about 9 months and nothing was happening anyway we went to visit my grandad for the last time in hospital and I gave him a kiss and said goodbye as I was walking out of the hospital I got a pain on my left side and it stayed there for quite a while then a couple days after he died I was rushed to hospital I had a cyst that ruptured (didn't know I had it) and from there the appointments for surgery etc came I had endo removed and was referred to the fertility specialist BC of severe endo
> So I beleive my grandad brought the endo to light so we could get our dream as if that didn't happen we would have wasted so much time TTC without any luck :)
> 
> Sorry for the long story lol

Awwww wanabeamama, that's a sad yet beautiful journey you have been on. I'm sure your grandad is an angel sent from God. Your BFP will be so special. Can you imagine telling that story to your child once he/she grows up?

We will be there for each other whatever the outcome :hugs: 

But I am praying for our BFP :kiss:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: not long to wait xx


----------



## chichifab

Hey wanabeamama,

How are you doing?


----------



## wanabeamama

I'm doing just fine the progesterone has definatly kicked in my boobs are really sore lol :holly: 

How are you doing?


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> I'm doing just fine the progesterone has definatly kicked in my boobs are really sore lol :holly:
> 
> How are you doing?

I'm doing fine too. I have a confession though:wacko: I had a bit of brown discharge yesterday (9dp2dt) and I started worrying. DH convinced me to :test: and I gave in :nope: I got a faint :bfp: I tested again this afternoon and its still faint but visible. Now I am not getting carried away.... I will test again Tuesday. Shame on me on giving in :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

Omfg :happydance: can I see a picture???? please ahhhhhhh I'm so excited for you I hope this is it :wohoo:


----------



## chichifab

Hey wanabeamama,

I hope this works, I have never uploaded a picture on here. I took the picture of my phone and its made the line fainter 

https://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu106/chichifab/IMAG0010.jpg


----------



## chichifab

Sorry it's rather large :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
OMFG that is amaizing that's a definate :BFP: wooohooooooooooo congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> OMFG that is amaizing that's a definate :BFP: wooohooooooooooo congratulations :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much!!!!! Praying this one sticks!!!! I pray you join me :hugs: I still can't believe it considering I have no symptoms. :wohoo:


----------



## wanabeamama

No symptoms is the biggest symptom :hugs: it gives me so much hope :hugs:


----------



## linky

congrats chichifab, great news, enjoy this moment. So pleased for you, see 2 days do work. 

xx


----------



## chichifab

Thanks linky and wanabeamama,

I had a darker line this morning but I also had some brown spotting/bleed this afternoon and its making me worry. I had to go to the clinic for my betas this afternoon but I won't get my results till tomorrow morning. So I'm praying its nothing serious and its a sticky :bfp:


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh chichifab I'm sure it's fine I've known a lot of people to bleed the embryo is just bedding in Yey I'm so excited for you :hugs:


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Oh chichifab I'm sure it's fine I've known a lot of people to bleed the embryo is just bedding in Yey I'm so excited for you :hugs:

Thanks wannabe :kiss: I had my beta results today and its 98 on 11dp2dt!! :happydance:

I praying for you to join me!!! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohooo that's great :happydance: :hugs:


Well I've been feeling very down today and moody too :( I hope it's not AF


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Woohooo that's great :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well I've been feeling very down today and moody too :( I hope it's not AF

It might be that you have 2 little ones latching on:thumbup: I'm praying for your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

I really hope so I'm just feeling so negative today maybe I'm just tired. 

Oh when do you get your ultrasound? I can't wait to find out if you got 2 bubbas :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

You need to update your siggy :)


----------



## chichifab

I will update my siggy soon, it hasn't sank in yet :). My scan appointment is on the 30th October which seems far!! It would be fantastic to have twins but I will be happy to be blessed with one. 

Hang in there my friend! I'm really rooting for you! :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes the 30th does seem far they say 2 weeks after bfp at mine but then again they make you wait almost 3 weeks to test :coffee: 

Thankyou so much :hugs: I had a dream last night that I got a bfp and had another dream that I had some bleeding but didn't find out if it was bfp after it I had a bust night of dreams lol I'm feeling a bit more positive today I think the lovley dream of a bfp helped :)


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> Yes the 30th does seem far they say 2 weeks after bfp at mine but then again they make you wait almost 3 weeks to test :coffee:
> 
> Thankyou so much :hugs: I had a dream last night that I got a bfp and had another dream that I had some bleeding but didn't find out if it was bfp after it I had a bust night of dreams lol I'm feeling a bit more positive today I think the lovley dream of a bfp helped :)

Im glad you are feeling more positive today. My DH was having the positive dreams in my 2WW and they helped us. :flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

I spoke too soon I'm getting really tired and stroppy at work I jus wan to go home :( 

How are you feeling?


----------



## chichifab

wanabeamama said:


> I spoke too soon I'm getting really tired and stroppy at work I jus wan to go home :(
> 
> How are you feeling?

Awww you poor thing! Hang in there sweetie! :kiss:

I am feeling fine so far......though I got so tired at the end of the day yesterday.


----------



## chichifab

Hey Wanabeamama, just checking up on you.


----------



## wanabeamama

Hiya I'm ok thanks just so tired but I'm doing fine. I'm getting so nervous about testing and I still have over a week to wait :/

Yey you go our ticker :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chichifab

The 2WW is a pain. But there is some activity in your uterus! I was always scared of testing, but I have a persuasive husband!

I pray that you get a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## linky

big congrats chichi fab, so pleased for you.

good luck wannabe, stay positive hun, look at all the success stories around you. 

xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey girls! I'm here looking for some inspiration also. Just been told that we are having a 2 day transfer of our 2 fertilised eggs tomorrow. Bit gutted as hoped for a little more but at least we got something. I hate the fact that I feel negative about the whole thing already:nope:


----------



## wanabeamama

I know a lot of women who had 2 day success there is no need to feel negative you have just as much chance as anyone and my doctor explained that they have a better chance of survival in your womb than a dish in a lab I couldn't wait to get my 2 little guys back


----------



## chichifab

Bluebell bun said:


> Hey girls! I'm here looking for some inspiration also. Just been told that we are having a 2 day transfer of our 2 fertilised eggs tomorrow. Bit gutted as hoped for a little more but at least we got something. I hate the fact that I feel negative about the whole thing already:nope:

Hi Bluebell, I know exactly how you feel as I felt like that. I always got to blasto transfer with 1 BFN and 1 MC! But this time arround, I could only have a 2dt as I didn't have much embryos. I now know that the day they are transfered does not influence the outcome. I had 2 day 2 embryos transfered and I had my bfp. 

Stay positive as they say, the embryos are better off in your uterus and not in the lab! I will be thinking of you. Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thank you girls. You have made me feel much better. Congrats chichifab on your BFP. That's great news. 
Wana- fingers crossed for you xx
Will keep you posted how things look tomorrow.


----------



## wanabeamama

We're are you from bluebell?


----------



## Bluebell bun

We live just outside of Glasgow, and are doing our first IVF cycle privately at Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. 
When are you due to test Wana??


----------



## wanabeamama

Next Saturday :/ very scared 

So you have transfer tomorrow?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yip, tomorrow is D day. Hoping my eggies survive the night.


----------



## wanabeamama

I felt exactly the same could you imagine waiting 5 days now that would send me crazy 
I found that I felt attached to my embryos and wanted them back in mummy's tummy ASAP then I could relax :)


----------



## slb80

Bluebell bun said:


> Yip, tomorrow is D day. Hoping my eggies survive the night.

I felt exactly the same bluebell. I am sure all will be fine and they will be snugged up inside you soon enough x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks girls, this whole business is making me feel like a nervous wreck!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Girls, pleased to report my 2 little embies are now safely back on board. Both seem to be excellent quality,a 2 cell and a 3 about to cleave into a 4.:flower:


----------



## wanabeamama

Woohoooooo it's a great feeling to get the little guys home safely :happydance:


----------



## slb80

That's great news contracts on being pupo . what date gave the given for official test date?


----------



## Bluebell bun

My official test date is 26 October x


----------



## slb80

Do you think you will test early? Part of me thinks I will but part if me is scared too


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mmm, not sure. To be honest throughout all our trying I've always resisted, give or take the odd lapse!! I'm certainly not going to test on the run up to it I don't think. If I make it to test day....then I may be tempted.


----------



## slb80

I am pretty much the same. Although this time I am tempted. If I do it will only be the day before but I would need to get one. I have an unopened box of tests in my bedside table that have been there so long when I looked the other day they are a year out if date! My clinic don't do blood it is just a test they give you.


----------



## chichifab

Hi ladies!!

Bluebell - Congratulations on being PUPO :happydance:

Wanabeamama - not long now, praying you get BFP

Slb80 - when is you OTD

Hope your are all fine and enjoying the weekend so far :hug:


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep this time next week I will know I'm so so scared :(


----------



## slb80

My OTD is 25th October. 

Wanabeamama I have everything firmly crossed for you. I am sure you will get a strong bfp.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wanna, keeping everything crossed for you. Not long to wait x
Slb80, I'm right behind you testing on the 26th.


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you I had another crazy dream last night that I was out somewhere and some girl stabbed me in the tummy and said if I can't have kids neither can you but I still hadn't tested but had a little bump but she stabbed me just below the belly button and I went to the hospital and they told me I was pregnant and there was 2 but no heartbeats because it was to early.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies, how are we all today? I don't think I will be able to withstand this next fortnight!! I feel like I'm treading on eggshells!! I mean, what constitutes heavy lifting?!! I was making soup this afternoon and wondered if I should be ok lifting the soup pot, hung out washing today and wondered if I was ok to lift the basket!! I feel like a fruit loop!!! Keep reminding myself that women do these things every day when they don't know they are pregnant and are absolutely fine!!!


----------



## slb80

Wanna I have had all sorts of crazy dreams. I had one that my mum stabbed me with the trigger shot to mess up my cycle because she wanted just my sisters children not mine. This whole thing really messes with your head. Strangely I have had no dreams since et. I thought my sleep would be littered with them as it is the first and last thing i think about every night! 

Bluebell I have had the exact same thought today. I was walking to see a customer and was carrying a bag with me. I found myself thinking is this heavy lifting? I have also just had a quick sweep around the house thinking is this ok? 
I went for a walk with dh yesterday and he wouldn't let me walk the dog because she pulls and he kept telling me to be careful if the grass was wet or there is a patch if mud. He will not allow me to do any mire than pat my horse over the stable door for fear of me getting knocked over or nudged. It feels strange.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Glad it's not just me then. I started taking things out of my handbag this morning as wondered if it was too heavy! I am quite sure they mean properly heavy things, rather than random household items!! OH did the ironing as well last night, maybe I'll just continue with pretence that this is not a suitable activity!!


----------



## slb80

Wanna I have just seen your siggy i am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Oh no Wanna, so sorry. Have you had your beta or did you test?:hugs:


----------



## chichifab

Hi wanna, 

I'm so sorry :hugs: I know its hard, but try and be strong. You will get your BFP. Take care of you and hubby and be there for each other. :hug:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I am really struggling to remain optimistic. I don't feel any different at all, other than a bit crampy from the progesterone pessaries. I think it is made tougher by the day 2 transfer because you have really no idea about the quality of what has been put back. I'm a complete basket case!
Wanna, hope you are doing ok and thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Hi bluebell, don't loose hope. No symptoms is a symptom :hugs: The 2ww has been the hardest thing I have ever done. I have had days whenIhave been sure it has worked and then other days I have been on Google to see how to start the adoption process. I had 1 day of really bad cramping I was sure AF it was about to show (after the initial cramping from ec & et) and then nothing. I have been sleeping badly, got very sore boobs, very emotional and today have been peeing every 30 minutes. I know however I can't look too far into it as they are all side effects from the progesterone. The not knowing is killing me and I know now his is very different from other 2ww days and I am sure I will test early.


----------

